# Poor Michelle can hardly make ends meet.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember that garbage she wanted everyone to choke down during the campaign? Did you? I didn't for a nanosecond. 
This is perhaps only important if you were a person concerned about Palins dresses.  
The Obama's like to talk about helping the poor, and we have been told how they can relate to the people. What a crock of bs. The Obama's want to help the Obama's, the Wrights, the Ayers, Soros, etc. I wonder if Barack has had his rear end moulded and cast yet for a custom throne?



> First Lady Michelle Obama steps out in Lanvin sneakers and they're only $540!
> BY Amy Diluna
> DAILY NEWS FASHION EDITOR
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

so now my friend you are into wealth envy  its her money

although anyone dumb enough to pay 500$ for a pair of sneakers would be have to be female

she is a phony and I know the point your making ....I'm just poking at you

I believe her and Barack made a few million last year, his brother reportedly lives in a wood shack, fine folks to be sure.

Typical socialist elites what kills me is all the dummies that fall for their BS.

The common man in the soviet block lived in squalor compared to us, long lines for bread and clothes. We brought a lady over here from the soviet union when it was still communist and took her to Kroger ( its a grocery chain) this was a middle class ( for Russia) woman.

She walked into the store looked around and was so overcome she wept uncontrollably it was very moving and instructive

This might sound funny but I just teared up remembering her reaction, she could not believe anyone could just walk into the grocery store and buy all the food we can.

their politicians ate caviar and traveled in Mercedes limos according to her


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Exactly... who cares what she paid for her shoes. They can do what they want with their money.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

seabass said:


> Exactly... who cares what she paid for her shoes. They can do what they want with their money.


i don't care either, BUT it sets a pi$$ poor example, no??


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

no. Spending money right now will help stimulate the economy, no?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Remeber when they jumped palins *** about the cost of the dress that she wore. It is just funny when the libby does it that is their money. When palin did it communist news network ran with that story for weeks. Just pointing out the double standard. Plus she bought it from the frechys that is not helping our economy unless they already have the nwo formed that i dont know about.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KurtR said:


> Remeber when they jumped palins a$$ about the cost of the dress that she wore. It is just funny when the libby does it that is their money. When palin did it communist news network ran with that story for weeks. Just pointing out the double standard. Plus she bought it from the frechys that is not helping our economy unless they already have the nwo formed that i dont know about.


Yeah it is amazing what the differences between the Palin's and Obama's are isn't it? I mean really?

Did you compare what their incomes were last year?

Did you forget about the scandal of the diva Palin going out on several unapproved spending sprees? How quick your memory conveniently is! She got hammered (and deservedly so) for spending money that wasn't hers, going on lavish spending sprees, and buying outfits for her entire family, and only when all hell broke loose and she had egg on her face did she change tune, and state she would be paying for it out of her own pocket.

Wealth/class envy indeed...

It's not a double standard when the standards don't match. 

All we need to do is look at the quality of the degrees, academic fields, career resume, and qualifications for the current position they both held during the elections, to see the Michelle Obama clearly is in a different class than the former TV reporter from a community college. I could personally care less about any of that, but since you brought it up and all 8) I would have loved to see Sarah Palin apply to Harvard or Yale. I wonder what her SAT score was? You see... it all matters because it does determine to a large extent what income bracket you will eventually fall into.. and no... being lucky enough to fall into the Governor's seat doesn't mean she has the equivalent earning power of a law professor at a presigious University with a Harvard degree.

I have to LMFAO in general at this entire thread. Michelle Obama has consistently been in the news for how dressed down she always seems to be. When the mass media was all a twitter about which famous fashion designer would have the honor of her wearing their rags, she instead chose something simple. That completely took the sails out of the Faux News wind bags from being able to do exactly what you fools are doing now.

You guys are ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

R y a n said:


> KurtR said:
> 
> 
> > Remeber when they jumped palins a$$ about the cost of the dress that she wore. It is just funny when the libby does it that is their money. When palin did it communist news network ran with that story for weeks. Just pointing out the double standard. Plus she bought it from the frechys that is not helping our economy unless they already have the nwo formed that i dont know about.
> ...


You know it almost ****** me off that i spent 8 years of my life defending the country for people like you. Hey but that is what makes this the best country just because you are differnt we dont throw you out. But what the hell do i know i am just some undereducated midwesterner in isolation from the smart people in big citys. When shtf i will still be protecting you while you hide under the table because that is what i have been sworn to do.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> This is perhaps only important if you were a person concerned about Palins dresses.


It's as trivial now as it was then. But those who were so upset about Palin of course will not see the connection. If I remember correct they called it the "clothing scandal".


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Did you compare what their incomes were last year?
> 
> Did you forget about the scandal of the diva Palin going out on several unapproved spending sprees? How quick your memory conveniently is! She got hammered (and deservedly so) for spending money that wasn't hers, going on lavish spending sprees, and buying outfits for her entire family, and only when all hell broke loose and she had egg on her face did she change tune, and state she would be paying for it out of her own pocket.
> 
> ...


Of course it's not a double standard when you don't have the mental capacity to see it or are drowning in the cool aid. I should not have mattered either time. They all spent a boat load of cash on clothes during the election and of course will continue. It shouldn't make a difference what clothes they buy, it's their right. You always want to look good during an election and anytime you are in the spotlight. What's ridiculous is that you fall for it.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Longshot said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Did you compare what their incomes were last year?
> ...


 michelle would'nt look good in a million dollar outfit. palin would look good in anything


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Being a woman....I'm going to knock on how hideous they were.



















And to the previous poster, shallow as it is, I agree. McCain and Palin would look gorgeous/handsome in anything, either Obamas....not so much. But I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and some people are into leftist donkeys.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > R y a n said:
> ...


Or Nothing... :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> leftist donkeys.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And I'm leaving it at that............


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I bet Mrs. Sarkozy got old Micky a hell of a good discount.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Ryan once again forgets or omits an inconvienent truth, that being it was proven to be a complete falsification ginnned up by the Dear Leader lovin' faction of the press, that Gov. Palin went on any "spending spree" with other's money or hers.

Complete & proven BS, but since when does the Left care about truth?...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh, come on Ryan, you want to go to Harvard or Yale? All it takes is money. Just because someone attends a prestigeous college does not make their education any better than that received at a community college. In fact, academically our little community college,(Jamestown College) is rated fairly high on the quality of the education received.

I know several people who attended Harvard, and several who attended Yale, none are smarter that I. Their families had more money, more money = more opportunities and choices.

And if you happen to get lucky when you apply for one of their grants, yes both have them, you can go to them and spend about the same amount of your own money as you would have spent at a community college. Yes, I checked.

The Obama's want us all to believe that they are for the little guy, that they identify with the poor and middle class. Their actions, however, say otherwise.

I really don't give a **** what she does with her money. But show a little class when attending events such as this. An $80 pair of Nikes would have been just as comfortable, and would have looked a whole lot better. Those are ugly shoes.

As far as income, Obama's report 2.7 million in 2008, Michelle's share was $62,709.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090416/ap_ ... returns_17

The Palin's earned $230,000 combined. Sarah's share was $125,000.

http://www.adn.com/sarah-palin/story/543404.html

Hmmm, Sarah earned twice what Michelle earned. I thought those with prestigious college degrees earned more than those with mediocre community college degrees. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

michelle got excepted so they could tout their school's diversity.

she was the only amazon to apply.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Ryan once again forgets or omits an inconvienent truth





> I thought those with prestigious college degrees earned more than those with mediocre community college degrees


Don't hold your breath waiting for Ryan's reply :eyeroll:

In his typical "drive-by" fashion, he's miles away by now :roll:

...out to lunch, possibly (no pun intended..........?)

One question...who would qualify for more grants, thereby making Harvard or Yale a possibility..........Obama or Palin ?

And how was that Ivy League education paid for anyway ?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Ryan once again forgets or omits an inconvienent truth, that being it was proven to be a complete falsification ginnned up by the Dear Leader lovin' faction of the press, that Gov. Palin went on any "spending spree" with other's money or hers.
> 
> Complete & proven BS, but since when does the Left care about truth?...


Please show me where it was complete & proven BS? Go to google and type "Palin Spending Spree" and find me a link that suits your tastes...

Is Newsweek a biased source?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=w ... tBA4SeDL0A

I mean.. I can't find any mention of the Wasilla Hillbilly's actions that aren't described as disgusting distasteful :huh: Even Republicans were disgusted by her, as it really threw a wrench in the hockey pitbull with lipstick's story about being middle America mainstream.

So please NDT show me where it was disproven?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> she is a phony and I know the point your making


Yup, you got it and so did a few others. It's fun to spotlight hypocrisy.

I agree she can spend her money on anything she wants. I think the republicans have a right to purchase or barrow clothing for their candidate also.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Oh, come on Ryan, you want to go to Harvard or Yale? All it takes is money. Just because someone attends a prestigeous college does not make their education any better than that received at a community college. In fact, academically our little community college,(Jamestown College) is rated fairly high on the quality of the education received.


I'm sorry Huntin1 but this is completely and factually incorrect. Unless your family has donated in excess of $10 Million, you have little chance. _Thousands_ of "rich" kids get denied every single year from the school.

Even with a perfect GPA, extracurriculars coming out your ears, and _*3*_ SAT scores in the top 5% percentile, you still only have a 5% chance of even getting a look.

I'll leave it at that.

You think Obama was rich?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know if they were rich or not, but they are black. (Oh no, how un-PC of me) The rules that apply to white people trying to get into a college don't apply to blacks, or any other minority for that matter.

I don't think Matt Birk was all that rich when Harvard accepted him either, but he played a damn good game of football.

Lots of things affect whether or not a person is accepted. Money, influence, race, sports, all have an affect.



> Unless your family has donated in excess of $10 Million, you have little chance.


Talk about a statement that is completely and factually incorrect. Or are YOU saying that Obama's family was rich and donated in excess of $10 million.

My cousin wasn't rich either, his parents made around $100,000 a year and yet he attended Yale.

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

As usual Ryan has no clue and will stretch the truth like a good liberal to try and win a debate. I need to call a buddy of mine and find out how his parents could have afforded $10 million to donate to get him in. What Ivy League school did you attend Ryan? What degree did you obtain? You put so much into one's education as if that's a sign of intelligence. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Longshot, it's interesting you bring that up. One of the first things they teach in education classes is the difference between intelligence and training. Intelligence is your ability, education is simply training. We all think Einstein was the most brilliant man in history. The most brilliant mind in history was perhaps never known. He could have lived in a mud hut on the Kalahari desert and was never educated, and never came to be known by the world. There is a great statistical chance that the brightest person to ever exist in the world was never known by the world.

It is that knowledge that compels me to respect everyone. There education, their income, their job, none of those things tell us of their intelligence, or their ability to contribute.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> It is that knowledge that compels me to respect everyone. There education, their income, their job, none of those things tell us of their intelligence, or their ability to contribute.


Hmmmm.........a zinger across the bow??


----------

